# Irish mammies to be!



## kkat69 (Feb 8, 2011)

Hi Girls, My first post here, I must say I'm impressed with the website so far! Just wondering if there are any other ladies from Ireland who are travelling/ have travelled abroad for egg donation. Have any of you used an agency ie Rep*om*d  or similar? Have spent the last 2 days surfing re clinics abroad. I am dark haired and eyed and with a tan I could pass for Spanish. My husband is fair skinned and blue eyed so not really too caught up on that side of things. Have no idea where to start, we will prob be travelling in the summer tho so I know flights will be expensive wherever we go. This is a bit of a rambling email just looking for suggestions/recommendations re where to start now Ive got my head around the actual idea of egg donation.
Thanks


----------



## Button Head (Mar 11, 2010)

Hi KKat69,
perhaps if you post your comments on the czech boards (link below) you may get more replies.
I am irish and am planning to go to Gyncentrum Ostrava in August for my first DEIVF.Nice to have some irish company! 
Putog

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=347.0ce


----------



## kkat69 (Feb 8, 2011)

Hi Putog,
Thanks for that. Am new to this lark. 
x


----------



## sars3dd (Jan 31, 2011)

I hope you find your egg donor soon, and you dont need to travel to far.  I am currently looking to donate my eggs but i would prefer to know the couple who i was donating to which i know it going to be hard to find x


----------



## COMBERS (Feb 10, 2010)

Hi I am an Irish Mammy living in the uk I have one dleightful daughter aged 14 but no luck on number 2 so hence going the ed route we are heading to Spain early March 2011 and then hopefully all going well we will be back there late April for egg transfer .This will be our last attempt so fingers crossed ! Good Luck Everyone I know getting to this decision has not been an easy one for any of us xxx


----------

